# fine thread tapping



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

The other day I was trying to tap some threads and broke my tap off in the hole. It was a small tap and it broke quite easily. Since then, I have been thinking about a more controlled method for thread tapping, especially when using small taps. I have a General No 36 drill guide and had an old keyless chuck so I tinkered enough to build this arrangement with the hopes that it will give me that control when using small taps. It also might work (haven't tried it yet) on installing 1/4" threaded inserts. I stuck the wooden knob on just so it would be friendlier to the fingers but it comes off easily and then if needed, I can use a socket and t-handle or whatever to turn it. I could even put the cordless drill on it for some things like threaded inserts. A nice feature with the drill guide is that it comes with a depth stop. For tapping threads, that will come in handy. One might think this arrangement is overkill for tapping but it does give this old timer more control than free hand. Just sharing an idea.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well thought out Blaster. Sure beats tryin' to eyeball vertical.


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Good idea & application of this tool. Well done! I also have this tool & your technique looks like a great way to have a "portable" tapping device, in addition to using it as a manual drill press..

An alternate, but somewhat similar method that I use is my drill press where I place my hand on the handle to add just a touch of weight while manually turning the chuck. This keeps things vertical while minimizing any chance of tap breakage.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Good idea & application of this tool. Well done! I also have this tool & your technique looks like a great way to have a "portable" tapping device, in addition to using it as a manual drill press..
> 
> An alternate, but somewhat similar method that I use is my drill press where I place my hand on the handle to add just a touch of weight while manually turning the chuck. This keeps things vertical while minimizing any chance of tap breakage.
> 
> - AAL


I have also used my drill press to stabilize a tap when I am trying to get it started. One point to add is to loosen the tension on the belts so you are just twisting the quill by hand and not the entire pulley/belt/idler-pulley/belt/motor-pulley/motor train by hand. Don't ask how I learned this.

The OP's use of one of those drill guides (I recall them being called a "Portalign", probably a brand name) is a great idea. Much more versatile than being wedded to the drill press. And, there are no pesky pulleys/belts/pulleys/belts/etc. to contend with.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I have one of those I haven't used for years! I Never think about it until after I'm done doing something that it would have been perfect for. Taps would be a good use. Thanks.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

If I could find something to extend the shaft of the jig about 6 to 8 ", I could lose the keyless chuck and bolt and all and it might not look so awful. I'll have to keep an eye out for something. Drill bit extender possibly.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> I have one of those I haven t used for years! I Never think about it until after I m done doing something that it would have been perfect for. Taps would be a good use. Thanks.
> 
> - Andybb


Funny, I was thinking that this was the only time I could see that tool being useful.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

As a machinist, I can tell you the right way to thread a hole. First of all, what is the material that you are tapping into? Second, what kind of tap are you using, a carbon steel one or high speed steel? Carbon steel taps, like the ones found in big box stores or hardware stores are soft and will break easily. Third, any tapping should be done using a suitable lubricant. Tapping without a lubricant guarantees a broken tap. Hand taps come in sets of three, taper, plug and bottoming. This is only a minute discussion of tapping, as there are many forms of taps, but if you at least follow the lubrication tip, you will be able to successfully thread without breakage. Breaking a small tap is a big pain when trying to extract the broken tap from the hole. One other point I failed to mention; make sure you have drilled the correct size hole for the tap used. Here is a chart that will give you the correct size drill http://www.americanfastener.com/tap-and-drill-size-chart/


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

My little tap broke because like a dummy I ran it too deep and didn't notice it until suddenly it snapped off. I'm a "bull in a china closet" when it comes to little tiny fine stuff I'm afraid. My taps unfortunately are like most of the rest of my tools, a collection from who knows where so I have no idea the quality of them. You are right as rain about how a broken tap can become a pain. I sure messed up the project I was working on because I broke a tap. I was muttering to myself for about an hour afterwards. : )


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I made an extension for the General drill guide. Looks better to my eye. : )


----------

